# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Dessert and treats

## Misssy

So I am currently craving some treats. It used to be that I didn't have or want dessert all the time, now I pretty much do want it almost every night something sweet and fattening. Right now I want some chocolate cookies, I really want to bake but unfortunately I have to share a kitchen etc. I don't wish to make a big mess of course.

----------


## life

chocolate is what i crave, if i could i would live of it,i would, dont know why, probably sugar addiction, the only chocolate i dont like is high quality dark chocolate (high % of cocoa and low % of sugar) = yeah sugar addiction  ::(:

----------


## L

I made the best cookies the last day - was my first time and they were so perfect.....I want more....

----------


## VickieKitties

For years I was a baker and cake decorator, so that stuff doesn't really appeal to me personally, but I really enjoy baking for others.  Lately I've made a few tasty fruit cobblers and have been experimenting with an ice cream machine. I use almond milk for the ice cream, and sweeten with brown sugar or honey.  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Man, I really want to bake right now. I made an almond sponge the other day with nectarines on the top. It was delicious. There's always something I like about eating something you made. Eating something from the store can never compare to eating something you made personally.

I wanna back now...except it ten to nine. And nobody is going to be happy with my spending a few hours baking at this time of night and most likely, as I usually seem to do, making a mess by being the clumsy cook.

----------


## VickieKitties

> Man, I really want to bake right now. I made an almond sponge the other day with nectarines on the top. It was delicious. There's always something I like about eating something you made. Eating something from the store can never compare to eating something you made personally.
> 
> I wanna back now...except it ten to nine. And nobody is going to be happy with my spending a few hours baking at this time of night and most likely, as I usually seem to do, making a mess by being the clumsy cook.



Night is the best time for baking!  ::):  the almond sponge with nectarine sounds right up my alley.  What's up next on the menu?

----------


## Misssy

Yes I agree the almond sponge and nectarine does sound good.

----------

